# Foundation return wall



## jar546 (Sep 20, 2010)

I was hired privately due to problems with this house.

It was suppose to be poured concrete but instead they framed it and I saw this:







After I saw this, I could not figure out what would be causing that wet mark on the OSB.

Turns out it was BACKFILL and NO, I am NOT KIDDING


----------



## Yankee (Sep 21, 2010)

They must have read the title of the "Wood Foundations" chapter


----------



## Enginerd (Sep 21, 2010)

At least they used PT lumber fo the sill.:roll:


----------

